#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-04-11
<ncweber> It's quiet.  Too quiet.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-04-12
<ncweber> Not only do we have no channel trolls, there's a dearth of members as well. :)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-04-14
<bcurtiswx> lfaraone, im testing this pithos update to see if the gstreamer errors i get are gone
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: apprecieted, but it probably won't be fixed, none of the bugfixes addressed that bug.
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: I'm not really sure what cause is :(
<bcurtiswx> well kenvandine uses it and doesn't have those issues
<bcurtiswx> so i wonder if it's the diff between dist-upgrade and fresh install
<bcurtiswx> lfaraone, any way to find out where the errors happening?
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: hmmmmmmm. odd. thanks for testing!
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: run it with verbose?
 * lfaraone will brb, classes.
<lfaraone> Did we decide whether the keysigning will be this Saturday or next?
<bcurtiswx> idk, i can't make t his weekend
<bcurtiswx> so next weekend would be better
<lfaraone> mk. Perhaps we should clarify on-list so people don't end up split up.
<bcurtiswx> lfaraone, how can we find out where the errors coming from
<bcurtiswx> it would be a great bugfix to get into natty
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine DOES get that error
<bcurtiswx> i was mistaken
<lfaraone> right, I think it affects everybody. but it'd be nice to find an easy way to reproduce it quickly. it seems to happen after playing a couple of songs.
<lfaraone> I'm sure that when the upstream developer migrates to Natty we'll get a fix shortly :) but then it'd be a SRU.
<bcurtiswx> well you or I can get an SRU no problem
<lfaraone> Right, still a PITA and sub-optimal.
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: btw, do you know any undergraduate CS students at GMU?
<bcurtiswx> nope
<bcurtiswx> lfaraone, i only know CDS students.  We're a completely different breed ;)
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: hahah, mk.
<bcurtiswx> when r u visiting GMU next?
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: this Sunday, they have an admitted student thingie from 1100-1400 or so.
<bcurtiswx> eek, you'll have fun fighting the circus traffic
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: yes, they mentioned that.
<lfaraone> should we get there early?
<bcurtiswx> well, the circus performs during the weekend at the patriot center.  So since you'll be coming from EFC, just park in rhappahannok (sp?) parking garage
<bcurtiswx> the circus is on the south side of campus (in Lot A)
<bcurtiswx> Rhappahannok is on the north side
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: do you have machines running maverick / lucid still?
<bcurtiswx> my main machine is actually Hardy.... i don't control the dist-upgrades unfortunately
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: mk... if you do have a machine running either of those dists running around, it'd be awesome if you could test https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/698122
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 698122 in python-gasp (Ubuntu Maverick) "Backend reports image not found when attempting image import" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<lfaraone> I would, but I was the one who submitted the SRU :)
<lfaraone> I'll see if I can get some of my CS classmates to test it on Lucid.
<bcurtiswx> i don't have either, actually
<bcurtiswx> i have natty and hardy
<bcurtiswx> well this may be intrepid, i can't remember
<bcurtiswx> Yup, it's hardy
<bcurtiswx> soooo two LTS's ago
<bcurtiswx> lfaraone, i don't have that e-mail anymore, so would you mention to have the keysigning party not this saturday but next saturday
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: will do.l
<bcurtiswx> lfaraone, muchas gracias
<maco> i got an email from someone wanting to do a keysigning. i told him that we were already talking about doing one @ TOI on the 23rd
<bcurtiswx> maco, oh, cool.  Well, then maybe it needs an official clarification on the ML ?
<lfaraone> maco: I got the same email, Robert something right?
<maco> yeah
<bcurtiswx> anyone talk to dtchen lately to see how he's doing?
<maco> ive seen him on mailing lists within the last few weeks
<maco> he should be back in the country  in about a month
<lfaraone> well, I'll be meeting Robert S. wrt GPG-signing this Sunday, since he indicated he might miss the TOI event next week.
<lfaraone> I should also be there next Saturday.
<Beto> Hello. I'm looking for some help with Ubuntu 10.10. I'm trying to install it on to a Compaq Presario SR2023WM Running Windows XP Sp3.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-04-16
<bcurtiswx> Wasn't TOI next weekend?
<jbicha> yes, except for @kjcole :-)
<kjcole_> Just arrived at Taste of India...
<kjcole_> And in an attempt to travel light, forgot all forms of ID. ;-) Sigh.  Back in a second or three...
<kjcole_> Once more, with feeling. And ID.
<kjcole_> And we are three. Robert Simmons, Scott Wells and myself.
<jbicha> well there should be more people next week
<kjcole_> I'll try to make it next week... Highly likely that I'll succeed.
<kjcole__> Time for din-din.  Laptop off. Ta-ta.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-04-09
<ncweber> I'm liking the new videos that Ubuntu Devs are putting up on YouTube. Very polished.
<phezo> hi
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-04-11
<aprez> http://imgur.com/a/60Oeb#0
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-04-12
<ChinnoDog> idk what the point of that pic was
<marcoceppi> it sure was a bunch of pictures
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-04-09
<ChinnoDog> chirp chirp
<manchicken> Sup
<manchicken> Err, bok bok.
<marcoceppi> o/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-04-11
<ChinnoDog> Need an IT engineer at work. ~3 years experience. Anyone know someone that needs a job like that?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-04-12
<ChinnoDog> sup
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-04-13
<swift110> hey
